# Angles have white spots



## peppermint (Dec 22, 2015)

My 3 angles has white spots, was not on them last night. Noticed this AM. I'm treating with API super ick cure. Advice came from my local pet store. I don't see it on my other fish.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello, does sound like ick. Can you answer a few questions? 

How long have the angles been in the tank? WHat is the tank size and what else do you keep in there? What is the tank temp?

The best cure for ick Ive found is to increast the temp to about 86 slowly over a few hours and add aquarium salt.


----------



## peppermint (Dec 22, 2015)

Summer said:


> Hello, does sound like ick. Can you answer a few questions?
> 
> How long have the angles been in the tank? WHat is the tank size and what else do you keep in there? What is the tank temp?
> 
> The best cure for ick Ive found is to increast the temp to about 86 slowly over a few hours and add aquarium salt.


I have a 36 gal bow. It has been set up since 13th of Dec. On the 19th I put in 2 angles and 3 zebra danio. I few days later I put in Tetra,s. I not sure if the name is right. There schooling fish will grow about a inch. One black strip down side and a red tail. I since have found a home for the zebra because they were getting aggressive to ward the Angles and others. Since then the take is a lot more peace full. I replace them with 6 neons. I haven't had any problem until I put the neons in on Sunday and then the next day I noticed the spots on the Angles. 
Them temp in the tank is 76 F. My heater is per-set. I have ordered a new heater that can be adjusted. Will not be in until Monday.


----------

